# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Ещё один привет...

## Rtyom



----------


## Dimitri

Что все нашли в этом "превед"? В чем смысл вообще этого бреда? :о)

----------


## Indra

А как изначальный прикол про превед выглядел, а то я че-то отстала от жизни?

----------


## Leof

Я думаю, изначально прикол выглядел, как _ПРИВЕТ!!!_. Но потом это слово перестало кого-либо смешить - я вот часто его слышу и говорю - все улыбаются, но никто не смеётся.
Так вот. А потом, чтобы опять смешно стало, поменяли сначала одну, потом - вторую букву.
Вот в результате и вышло _ПРЕВЕД!!!_ - слово смешное и всем прикольно!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Изначальный "превед" - оч. пошлая картинка.

----------


## Indra

Я стерплю ) не мог бы ты в личку скинуть?

----------


## Rtyom

Фрагмент картинки и история "преведа" в новостях тута: http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2006/02/28/preved/

----------


## Indra

Ааа, понятно. Я эту картинку видела, только подумала, что это уже дальнейшие извращения на тему.

----------


## Dimitri

Вот это единственное смешное, что я видел на тему "Превед" :))))))

----------


## Dimitri

PS, Rtyom, это форум все-таки иностранный можно сказать.. ты думаешь иностранцы поймут юмор слова "превед" ?
По-моему, глупо тут постить это..

----------


## Rtyom

Ну не только иностранцев развелкать нужно. Мы тоже люди.  ::  А если чего непонятно, они сами спрашивают. Культуру во всех проявлениях можно изучать.

----------


## Friendy

> PS, Rtyom, это форум все-таки иностранный можно сказать.. ты думаешь иностранцы поймут юмор слова "превед" ?

 Я тоже не понимаю, кроме того что звучит так же как "привет".   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.nnm.ru/imagez/gallery/doci/m ... 9_full.gif

----------


## Dimitri

Невозможно отобразить страницу 
Эта страница сейчас недоступна. Возможно, это вызвано техническими проблемами на веб-узле, или требуется изменение параметров обозревателя.

----------


## basurero

Ссылка работает!

----------


## Dimitri

Ясно. Значит там стоит запрет на израильские айпи. Антисемиты   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не знал, что в Израиле так строго! Израиль находится в Китае, что ли?

----------


## Dimitri

> не знал, что в Израиле так строго! Израиль находится в Китае, что ли?

 Лампада дала ссылку - http://www.nnm.ru/imagez/gallery/doci/m ... 9_full.gif . У меня она не открывается, а у других открывается. Из этого делаю вывод, что на этом сайте (http://www.nnm.ru) запрещен вход израильским айпи, вот я к чему %)

----------


## Dimitri

Кстати уже открывается.. :))))))) прикольно :))

----------


## Rtyom

Офигеть! Ржал полчаса!! Лампада, спасибо большое!..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## net surfer

LOL скоро как "божья искра" будут к фильмам переводы новые лепить про "превед" :) 
UPDATE: ну вот уже и диск выпустили 
Исполнитель: Hash Dust
Альбом: Превед. Кагдила?
Год выпуска: 2006
Жанр: MIX, Стёб, Политтехно , ТА

----------


## Indra

http://www.ljplus.ru/img/k/o/kotofot/preved_true.gif

----------


## Dimitri

ыыы :))

----------


## net surfer

Хыхы, и до рекламы бада добрались.

----------


## net surfer

CONTEX ПРЕВЕД  http://contex-condom.ru/products.php...9&parent_id=14

----------


## Dimitri

> CONTEX ПРЕВЕД  http://contex-condom.ru/products.php...9&parent_id=14

 
это прикоЛ? :))

----------


## net surfer

Домен старый, так что на подставу не похоже. 
domain:     CONTEX-CONDOM.RU
org:        Joint Stock Company "Medcom-m"
created:    2003.08.12

----------


## basurero

Ахххх, что же ПРЕВЕД???? Кому-нибудь хочется обьяснить нам...

----------


## Dimitri

> Ахххх, что же ПРЕВЕД???? Кому-нибудь хочется обьяснить нам...

 _Что же такое ПРЕВЕД???? Кто-нибудь может объяснить нам?.._

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Ахххх, что же ПРЕВЕД???? Кому-нибудь хочется обьяснить нам...   _Что же такое ПРЕВЕД???? Кто-нибудь может объяснить нам?.._

 Спасибо! But what is it?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by basurero  Ахххх, что же ПРЕВЕД???? Кому-нибудь хочется обьяснить нам...   _Что же такое ПРЕВЕД???? Кто-нибудь может объяснить нам?.._   Спасибо! But what is it?

 подойдет объяснение на русском?  :)

----------


## basurero

Лучше на английском, если возможно...   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Не.. это сложно для меня.. значит подожди пока другой кто-то переведет %)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а тебе, дмитрушка, нужна практика! пиши по-английски!

----------


## Dimitri

> а тебе, дмитрушка, нужна практика! пиши по-английски!

 да мне она пока не нужна.. в институте выучу английский :)

----------


## basurero

Чем больше практики, тем лучше.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Чем больше практики, тем лучше.

 Вот и я тебе про то же!

----------


## net surfer

> Лучше на английском, если возможно...  :oops:

 Well. There's a painter John Lurie who draws weird pictures like this   
And there're guys who like editing pictures with Photoshop to make them funny. So one of them took this JL's picture   
and replace the word "Surprise!" with "Превед!" which is distorted привет   
People found that picture funny and it became very popular so people created sites and communities dedicated to превед like this   http://community.livejournal.com/ru_preved/ 
Other JL's pictures you can find on his site  http://www.strangeandbeautiful.com/art/index.html

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## basurero

> People found that picture funny and it became very popular so people created sites and communities dedicated to превед like this

 Хмм... это, мне кажется, что-то странное, не правда ли?

----------


## net surfer

I guess. But the picture is unusual and funny in a way I think that's the reasons.

----------


## basurero

Я не понимаю. Это, скорее всего, имеет какое-то отношение к странной русской душе  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Я не понимаю. Это, скорее всего, имеет какое-то отношение к странной русской душе :)

 вряд-ли.. :-)
я как и многие другие тоже не понимаю этого, например =))

----------


## TATY

Why are the beavers speaking Belarussian?*  
*I know it's not Belarussian 
EDIT:    ::   ::   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Я не понимаю. Это, скорее всего, имеет какое-то отношение к странной русской душе :)

 Да, медведы для нас родные :)

----------


## Dimitri

> Why are the beavers speaking Belarussian?* 
> *I know it's not Belarussian

 Where are the beavers on the picture?   ::

----------


## groovychick

WHAT THE F*** IS "Превед"

----------


## Rtyom

> WHAT THE F*** IS "Превед"

 Just read this topic attentively.

----------


## net surfer

> WHAT THE F*** IS "Превед"

 I just explained it at the previous page.

----------


## basurero

Даже прочитав обьяснение, для меня это еще тайна....  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by groovychick  WHAT THE F*** IS "Превед"   I just explained it at the previous page.

 You cyber slapped her bitch face.

----------


## basurero

Ну какая грубость!   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by groovychick  WHAT THE F*** IS "Превед"   I just explained it at the previous page.   You cyber slapper her bitch face.

 Umm, I didn't get it. Maybe slappe_d_?

----------


## TATY

[quote=net surfer] 

> Originally Posted by "net surfer":bn1bubku        Originally Posted by groovychick  WHAT THE F*** IS "Превед"   I just explained it at the previous page.   You cyber slapper her bitch face.

 Umm, I didn't get it. Maybe slappe_d_?[/quote:bn1bubku] 
Yeh!

----------


## groovychick

dunno how could anyone who calls himself TATY could even type the word "bitch" to anyone else but herself...

----------


## TATY

> dunno how could anyone who calls himself TATY could even type the word "bitch" to anyone else but herself...

 Don't go there girlfriend. "Groovy"? It ain't 1960 anymore.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I forgot who put the link, but after seeing it, I think one can safely translate "Превед"  as "whassssssssssssssssss uuuuuuuuppp!!"

----------


## Rtyom

wassup man?

----------


## groovychick

no prob girl... you're not interesting anyway

----------


## net surfer

> I forgot who put the link, but after seeing it, I think one can safely translate "Превед"  as "whassssssssssssssssss uuuuuuuuppp!!"

 LOL great idea! 
PS: It was *Indra*'s link.

----------


## Dimitri

> I forgot who put the link, but after seeing it, I think one can safely translate "Превед"  as "whassssssssssssssssss uuuuuuuuppp!!"

 точно :)))

----------


## Leof

http://flash.ifun.ru/m/medvedflash%5B1%5D.swf 
Апофеоз Преведа!

----------


## Dusik

ооооо 
превед, учаснеги! ура!

----------


## Dusik

> http://flash.ifun.ru/m/medvedflash%5B1%5D.swf 
> Апофеоз Преведа!

 
ооооооооооооооооооооооооо  ооо  
гаааааааааааааааааааааааа  аа 
это супер 
я плакаль

----------


## Dusik

> *Why are the beavers speaking Belarussian?**

 lol  good one

----------


## Dusik

> I forgot who put the link, but after seeing it, I think one can safely translate "Превед"  as "whassssssssssssssssss uuuuuuuuppp!!"

 almost... i would say this is the only possible translation

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  http://flash.ifun.ru/m/medvedflash%5B1%5D.swf 
> Апофеоз Преведа!   
> ооооооооооооооооооооооооо  ооо  
> гаааааааааааааааааааааааа  аа 
> это супер 
> я плакаль

 Ну, шо за бред -
Испоганить так превед!

----------


## Dusik

нет нет, не испоганить! это очень смешно, да

----------

